# Blitzsafe, Soundgate or USA Spec?



## kmurph (Mar 31, 2003)

I plan to hardwire my Sirius Starmate Replay in my 2001 M3 and I'm trying to decided which CD Changer Adapter to use...Blitzsafe, Soundgate or USA Spec. Is there any advantage with any of them? I'm leaning towards the USA Spec because it is the cheapest in price plus it has 2 Aux inputs...something I don't think the others have.

Blitzsafe - $80









Soundgate - $80









USA Spec - $60


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

kmurph said:


> I plan to hardwire my Sirius Starmate Replay in my 2001 M3 and I'm trying to decided which CD Changer Adapter to use...Blitzsafe, Soundgate or USA Spec. Is there any advantage with any of them? I'm leaning towards the USA Spec because it is the cheapest in price plus it has 2 Aux inputs...something I don't think the others have.


Blitzsafe make 2 models, including 1 with 2 inputs. I actually have both installed in my car. BMW/ALP DMXV.1D is the one with the dual inputs.


----------



## Dabear2 (Dec 6, 2005)

I bought the USA Spec adaptor for only $10 (Ebay).
So far it works great w/ no problems.


----------



## kmurph (Mar 31, 2003)

Dabear2 said:


> I bought the USA Spec adaptor for only $10 (Ebay).
> So far it works great w/ no problems.


nice...I just spent $60.00 at Circuit City...The FM Modulator must be pretty good in my Starmate Replay Receiver because the sound quality of Sirius with the USA Spec adapter is only a tad better...Satellite Radio sound quality s#cks.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

I know that if you ground the metal case of the USA spec you can get serious noise issues.


----------



## kmurph (Mar 31, 2003)

el_duderino said:


> I know that if you ground the metal case of the USA spec you can get serious noise issues.


 I don't have any noise issues...actually, the reception and sound is very clear. The quality of the sound is subpar...considerably worse than FM.


----------

